# Current Mr Olympia meets with the future Mr Olympia....



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

*BOOOOOM*....... don't have to say much here, picture said it all really :beer:










Taken at the Arnold Classic last weekend via Zack's phone hence the poor quality.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Fcuk me Zacks arm's are massive.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Who's the smaller guy on the left again??!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

There it is proof zack can run with the big boys if his condition is bang on :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

wow what a beast!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy freakin FOCKEN COW he makes cutler look small


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

let's not get carried away here, Zack is a big lad, but one pose doesn't show the whole picture. It does show that Zack has the size to hang with the big guys but he still has some things to bring up before he will beat them.


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

Khan, Khan, Khan, Khan, Khan, Khan, khan.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jesus he makes cutler look small


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Imagine realising one day you are bigger than Jay Cutler....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Robw said:


> There it is proof zack can run with the big boys if his condition is bang on :thumb:


Biggest if in the world though


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Hardtimes said:


> Imagine realising one day you are bigger than Jay Cutler....


Imagine realising that a pic with someone standing closer to the camera means fcuk all in a bodybuilding competition


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

AlasTTTair said:


> Imagine realising that a pic with someone standing closer to the camera means fcuk all in a bodybuilding competition


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Wowowow. Beast.

I hope he can do big things.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Fvck me, Jay is dwarfed by that bloke, Jesus.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

huge.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Few comments getting carried away right, but fact is he can stand toe to toe with the current best and not look out of place. So he might be a little closer to the camera etc, and if we had both most musculars next to each other Cutler would still be well ahead on shape, size, symmetry, but as Dutch said, we have a big boy new in the ranks and HE'S REPRESENTING THE UK


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

He has the size can he get the conditioning right and bring it on the day


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree with Stow.

There are a few people getting a little excited. The shot is showing Zack's arms which, let's face it, are his most talked about bodypart.

He's not at Cutler's standards just yet, but it's awesome that he's making a name in bodybuilding, especially being from the UK.

I bet there are a few pro's who are apprehensive about him, put it that way...


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

They both look amazing, i jus cant even get my head around how you get that big, prolly why il never achieve them goals! I dont care if the big lads use steroids thats dedication in its physical form. Now let see if i can find some test..


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hardtimes said:


> Imagine realising one day you are bigger than Jay Cutler....


 I imagine that everyday


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

As much as i would love to see a britt do well this pic means nothing,many pros can stand nxt to jay and look alot bigger than him like, markus rhul,tony freeman quincy taylor, joel stubbs to name a few yet none of them have done great against cuttler as of yet anyway.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

stow said:


> Few comments getting carried away right, but fact is he can stand toe to toe with the current best and not look out of place. So he might be a little closer to the camera etc, and if we had both most musculars next to each other Cutler would still be well ahead on shape, size, symmetry, but as Dutch said, we have a big boy new in the ranks and HE'S REPRESENTING THE UK


well said:thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Fvck me, Jay is dwarfed by that bloke, Jesus.


I can show you a pic of sean allen "dwarfing" ronnie with a clever camera angle. Ronnie won 8 mr os, sean can't even turn pro.

Let's not get carried away - Jay Cutler is 3x mr o and brought a ridiculous package this year. Zack just turned pro after years of inconsistency and happens to have big arms


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, they're are plenty of big guys who would make Cutler look small in pictures but not on stage.

However, I do think Zack has the tools to be a top Olympia contender within a few years, but so do other new pros like Evan Centopani, Cedric McMillan..not to mention those currently in the running so he will have to have a Dorian like mentality to overthrow these guys.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I can show you a pic of sean allen "dwarfing" ronnie with a clever camera angle. Ronnie won 8 mr os, sean can't even turn pro.
> 
> Let's not get carried away - Jay Cutler is 3x mr o and brought a ridiculous package this year. Zack just turned pro after years of inconsistency and happens to have big arms





















2 BIG MOFO'S being dwarfed there but as said he carnt even tun pro so means nothing,and as for zack destroyinf them in 2 years i would love to see it but there's alot more pros for him to step up against first dnt ya think?? letts not forget only a couple of years back he was beat by james L.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

And lets not forget y jay is thr best on the planet!!


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> 2 BIG MOFO'S being dwarfed there but as said he carnt even tun pro so means nothing,and as for zack destroyinf them in 2 years i would love to see it but there's alot more pros for him to step up against first dnt ya think?? letts not forget only a couple of years back he was beat by james L.


Well illustrated point !


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

zack would have beaten any britt pro bar flex fact? where do u get this FACT from?

plus i would say the height difference between sean and tony are there abouts the same as zack and jay. plus ur saying he wouldnt of beat a pro flex lewis but will destroy all pros including cutller in the close future??


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> its not at all
> 
> u can see proportionately hes not as gd as either but zach is
> 
> where can u see this on this pic then???


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sean Allen does not look half as impressive on stage as he does in person same goes for Trey Brewer. Street big and a winning physique is very different.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy santa clause sh*t!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sean Allen does not look half as impressive on stage as he does in person same goes for Trey Brewer. Street big and a winning physique is very different.


Spot on mate....i have seen guys walking aroung in the gyms and around the streets looking the bollocks in a vest....come show time,there is no hiding and have ended up not even getting looked at.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> ill bet anyone here any money he destroys 99% including jay within 2 years


That's a big statement!

As said Zack is huge, but there are many huge pro's that haven't won anything major.

I hope you're right, seeing him as Mr O. in a couple of years time would be awesome.

Looking forward to seeing him mix it with the pro's either way, interesting to see how he gets on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay looks better.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JAY IS BIGGER!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

daniel.m said:


> let's not get carried away here, Zack is a big lad, but one pose doesn't show the whole picture. It does show that Zack has the size to hang with the big guys but he still has some things to bring up before he will beat them.


first sensible post so far

zak is a big dude with very complete genetics....and will do some damage (if all the political BS goes his way) but having bigger arms than JC in ONE photo doesnt say alot to me

id love to see him win, or even make top 10 in the big 'O' lets hope he gets in with the right supps company to stand a chance :whistling:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Zack will do well in the pro ranks in time but i think it will take a few years. Yes he was the best in the UK this year by a good margin imo but put him next to the likes of Cutler and Heath and I think it will show he still has some work to do.

Either way, im looking forward to seeing him in the Olympia line up and hope he does well.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> its not at all
> 
> ronnie 5"10 and as that date shows he was recovering post comp hes prob 280
> 
> ...


Wasn't zack 258 on stage this year and IIRC jay was about the same or heavier with better conditioning at 5'9...so yeah jay's bigger, and he's quite clearly better. I'm a big fan of zack, but I think it's ridiculous to predict him doing any significant damage before he even wins his first pro show! You say he'll be destroying 99% including jay in 2 years...I'd debate whether he'll even get an olympia qualification in 2 years.

He's got the mass fine, but let's see if he can better his conditioning time and time again - I'm not 100% sure he has the drive, but we'll see. Big arms really mean fcuk all tho.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow nice post son. Your posts are pretty hard to understand but I've managed most of it. However, I have no idea what the fcuk this sentence means: "i care not for hiding the obvious to ass kiss some guy who pumps muscles up for a past time ill offend or charm however i see fit."

Unfortunately all zack has at the moment is potential and that's only because he holds a lot of size and has a good shape. His potential to get in Olympia standard shape isn't amazing though - you mention Yates, but even he couldn't get him in shape!

IMO Zack doesn't have the drive, but I'd love to be proved wrong because I think he has phenomenal size and shape as you say. I just think people are creaming themselves far too soon...


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Wasn't zack 258 on stage this year and IIRC jay was about the same or heavier with better conditioning at 5'9...so yeah jay's bigger, and he's quite clearly better. I'm a big fan of zack, but I think it's ridiculous to predict him doing any significant damage before he even wins his first pro show! You say he'll be destroying 99% including jay in 2 years...I'd debate whether he'll even get an olympia qualification in 2 years.
> 
> He's got the mass fine, but let's see if he can better his conditioning time and time again - I'm not 100% sure he has the drive, but we'll see. Big arms really mean fcuk all tho.


X2 wish zack all the best but its tough at the top.Even phil heath is struggling?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

alsatair, imo zak does have all the tools to get to the top (as long as he gets into shape), but wether he makes it to top 10, or higher will depend (IMO) on polotics


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Wow nice post son. Your posts are pretty hard to understand but I've managed most of it. However, I have no idea what the fcuk this sentence means: "i care not for hiding the obvious to ass kiss some guy who pumps muscles up for a past time ill offend or charm however i see fit."
> 
> Unfortunately all zack has at the moment is potential and that's only because he holds a lot of size and has a good shape. His potential to get in Olympia standard shape isn't amazing though - you mention Yates, but even he couldn't get him in shape!
> 
> *IMO Zack doesn't have the drive*, but I'd love to be proved wrong because I think he has phenomenal size and shape as you say. I just think people are creaming themselves far too soon...


You have mentioned this a couple of times but unless you know him personally how could you comment on his drive to be the best???

To me he looks awesome and the way he looks now suggests to me that his drive to succeed is huge.

Saying that i dont really follow the bbing scene much so maybe i am missing out on something that suggests your point??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> alsatair, imo zak does have all the tools to get to the top (as long as he gets into shape), but wether he makes it to top 10, or higher will depend (IMO) on polotics


Depends what you class as the tools though mate. The ability and drive to consistently get into shape is one of those tools IMO.

I'd say the tools he currently has are:

Small waist

Huge arms with good bicep peaks

Great delts

Wide clavicles

Ability to hold a lot of mass (which is a given for any pro)

Does he currently have any more potential to win the Olympia than Roelly Winklaar, Mike Liberatore, Cedric McMillan, Evan Centopani etc? In fact, seeing as apparently he'll be destroying the competition in two years, does he have as much potential as Phil Heath, Branch Warren etc? Sure he has a better shape than some of them, but like I say, ability to consistently get in shape and drive to constantly better himself are yet to be shown (not saying he doesn't possess them tho).


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dig said:


> You have mentioned this a couple of times but unless you know him personally how could you comment on his drive to be the best???
> 
> To me he looks awesome and the way he looks now suggests to me that his drive to succeed is huge.
> 
> Saying that i dont really follow the bbing scene much so maybe i am missing out on something that suggests your point??


It's just an opinion based on his previous amateur showings mate, but on the other hand he has managed to turn pro so maybe that's the start of a change. Like I said, Dorian couldn't even get him in shape, but if you're only as good as you're last contest then he's currently pretty good


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> It's just an opinion based on his previous amateur showings mate, but on the other hand he has managed to turn pro so maybe that's the start of a change. Like I said, Dorian couldn't even get him in shape, but if you're only as good as you're last contest then he's currently pretty good


Perhaps his previous inconsistencys (if this has been an issue) are not down to drive but other factors, id say it was hard to say without knowing him personally imo.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Does he currently have any more potential to win the Olympia than Roelly Winklaar, Mike Liberatore, Cedric McMillan, Evan Centopani etc?


He has signed with Weider so that's a big step to winning the Olympia:laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> He has signed with Weider so that's a big step to winning the Olympia:laugh:


LOL


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

People get so carried away with one picture!

It doesn't really make a good comparisson atall.

Zak will have to beat, Jay, Phil heath, Dexter, Khai, Branch etc etc.. I think he has his work cut out and still has weak areas like his quads. I'm 100% behind Zak and hope he does win the Olympia for Britain but making stupid comparissons from a little phone pic is rediculous. Now if it was just a shot of there quads Jay would smash him and then everyone would be saying "Oh Zak has no chance, blah blah blah"


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> alsatair, imo zak does have all the tools to get to the top (as long as he gets into shape), but wether he makes it to top 10, or higher will depend (IMO) on *polotics*


 Exactly, but i think he got that too, looks like weider likes him.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> dunno which zack uv looked at but i wouldnt say he lacks any size quad wise!!!


he hasn't got Cutler, Branch or Kai quads put it that way...

I think everyone here wants Zack to go on and do amazing things but hyping him and saying he will beat 99% of the field in 2 years is a big ask..i feel a more reasonable expectation is to say he may win his first pro show and qualify for the Olympia.

As for you saying everyone said Ronnie would be a future Mr O, i've read interviews from guys like Melvin Anthony who said they didn't even see Ronnie coming up...he started off at the bottom of the pack...and he turned out to be the most impressive pro ever.

All these things aside, you have to 'pay your dues' and work your way up the rankings, very few pros have came in and been successful straight away, like Dorian for example.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> dunno which zack uv looked at but i wouldnt say he lacks any size quad wise!!!


In comparisson to the top guys like cutler etc, his legs aren't up to there standards.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> In comparisson to the top guys like cutler etc, his legs aren't up to there standards.


Exactly, but he's got 2 years to get them past Cutler's standards


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Littleluke said:


> In comparisson to the top guys like cutler etc, his legs aren't up to there standards.


to be fair the guy hasnt even competed as a pro yet and is relativly young so of course his legs wont be right up there straight away although they are comparable to many other pro's.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

BobBB said:


> Khan, Khan, Khan, Khan, Khan, Khan, khan.


x2


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> Does he currently have any more potential to win the Olympia than Roelly Winklaar, Mike Liberatore, *Cedric McMillan*, Evan Centopani etc? In fact, seeing as apparently he'll be destroying the competition in two years, does he have as much potential as Phil Heath, Branch Warren etc? Sure he has a better shape than some of them, but like I say, ability to consistently get in shape and drive to constantly better himself are yet to be shown (not saying he doesn't possess them tho).


Out of the new pro's Cedric McMillan is one my favourites to do well and be in top contention here is a video of him. 




The last few times Zack has competed he has improved and to question his drive is an unfair statement, unless you know him well or personally. To question a bodybuilders drive just because on the day of competition they do not show up at there peak is quite disrespectful, the last few weeks leading up to a show alot can change you can bust your a55, train and diet like a beast but a few minor miss calculations can have inexpeienced people saying you lack the ability to get in shape and lack drive. I think Zack will improve each time he steps onstage from now on due to the fact he now has the right guidance and backing, it will be great to see another large british pro compete and hopefully do well again.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Cedric McMillan is my pick for a few years time to be right up there
> 
> 
> 
> and Zack as of late has improved each time the last few times hes been onstage and to question his drive is not fair unless you no him well personally just because some 1 does not show up at there peak on the day of competition is a bit bit unfair to question them getting in shape and there drive the last few weeks leading up to a show alot can change you can bust your a55 and train and diet like a beast but a few minor miss calculations can have in-expeienced people saying you lack the ability to get in shape and have drive. I think Zack will improve each time he steps onstage now he has the right guidance and backing now and will be great to see a top brit do well again.


Seriously mate how can you even attempt to write a whole paragraph without any punctuation? I'm not even going to attempt to read that...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Seriously mate how can you even attempt to write a whole paragraph without any punctuation? I'm not even going to attempt to read that...


Climb down off that high horse of yours mate, anyway he looks far better than you so can do what he likes :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Seriously mate how can you even attempt to write a whole paragraph without any punctuation? I'm not even going to attempt to read that...


cant imagine he is ****d to be honest pal


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dan said:


> Climb down off that high horse of yours mate, anyway he looks far better than you so can do what he likes :lol:


how is it a high horse its just rude as fcuk not even bothering to use punctuation n expecting someone to try n decipher wot youve been tryin to write but apparently its fine to do why the fcuk should someone else try and decipher wot youve written cos ur too lazy or incapable its not a high horse mate if anything hes on a high horse cos its like saying im gonna make you work to understand what im writin seriously whats the point in having schools if their not teeching ppl how to right anyway at least ive got my own fcuking avatar on show plus bbing isnt my life but if i decide to dedicate all my time to eatin and sleepin then when im his age i might look like that who gives a fcuk tho more important things i'd imagine i get more pu55y


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hilly said:


> cant imagine he is ****d to be honest pal


oh know gutted ill have to go n slit my rists now apparently its fine to write blocks of text with no punctuation my mistkae


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> how is it a high horse its just rude as fcuk not even bothering to use punctuation n expecting someone to try n decipher wot youve been tryin to write but apparently its fine to do why the fcuk should someone else try and decipher wot youve written cos ur too lazy or incapable its not a high horse mate if anything hes on a high horse cos its like saying im gonna make you work to understand what im writin seriously whats the point in having schools if their not teeching ppl how to right anyway at least ive got my own fcuking avatar on show plus bbing isnt my life but if i decide to dedicate all my time to eatin and sleepin then when im his age i might look like that who gives a fcuk tho more important things i'd imagine i get more pu55y


whos age?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> how is it a high horse its just rude as fcuk not even bothering to use punctuation n expecting someone to try n decipher wot youve been tryin to write but apparently its fine to do why the fcuk should someone else try and decipher wot youve written cos ur too lazy or incapable its not a high horse mate if anything hes on a high horse cos its like saying im gonna make you work to understand what im writin seriously whats the point in having schools if their not teeching ppl how to right anyway at least ive got my own fcuking avatar on show plus bbing isnt my life but if i decide to dedicate all my time to eatin and sleepin then when im his age i might look like that who gives a fcuk tho more important things i'd imagine i get more pu55y


shhhh :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> how is it a high horse its just rude as fcuk not even bothering to use punctuation n expecting someone to try n decipher wot youve been tryin to write but apparently its fine to do why the fcuk should someone else try and decipher wot youve written cos ur too lazy or incapable its not a high horse mate if anything hes on a high horse cos its like saying im gonna make you work to understand what im writin seriously whats the point in having schools if their not teeching ppl how to right anyway at least ive got my own fcuking avatar on show plus bbing isnt my life but if i decide to dedicate all my time to eatin and sleepin then when im his age i might look like that who gives a fcuk tho more important things i'd imagine i get more pu55y


alastair chill out mate no need to argue. if you dont wanna read it dont and lets not pull the who gets more pu55y stuff cos this is totally irrelevant.

Plus im sure i get more than you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

BTW, he's a well respected bodybuilder, who 99% of people on here would rather take advice from than you. No wonder no fuker posts on here anymore when you have stupid remarks like that. I sat and read his post, clicked on the link, watched the vid and agreed with him..I skimmed past your posts though, so no, punctuation doesnt matter


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

that cedric bloke looks great, just needs a bit more calf to compete with the big boys


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

CALM DOWN, CALM DOWN


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> how is it a high horse its just rude as fcuk not even bothering to use punctuation n expecting someone to try n decipher wot youve been tryin to write but apparently its fine to do why the fcuk should someone else try and decipher wot youve written cos ur too lazy or incapable its not a high horse mate if anything hes on a high horse cos its like saying im gonna make you work to understand what im writin seriously whats the point in having schools if their not teeching ppl how to right anyway at least ive got my own fcuking avatar on show plus bbing isnt my life but if i decide to dedicate all my time to eatin and sleepin then when im his age i might look like that who gives a fcuk tho more important things i'd imagine i get more pu55y


What the hell is your problem!!!

For christ sake, all he did was write a long sentance without any full stops etc. Big deal! And because he did this its rude as fcuk and he is on his high horse!

Now please, back to the point and thread convo!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Cedric McMillan is my pick for a few years time to be right up there


Mate, he is awesome. He will be up there for sure!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have translated and edited that post due to apparently being rude and uneducated, but still managed to graduate uni after nailing lots of pu55y  and will take great care in the future with posting in case I am being marked! Please keep this thread on the topic it is about now.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Pob mate it's all the finger fat causing you to be lazy when typing PMSL!

People are so sensitive on these boards LOL! No-one is doubting zak and I imagin he will stand a huge chance of being Mr O as long as he dials it in and brings up the required areas. Like you mentioned he is still young and learning!

ALasTTTair - You've made some pretty immature comments towards pob and the pu$$y comment is quite commical and childish. This is a bodybuilding forum so lets get back on the topic and stop talking nonsense.

Oh pob, drop me your number on facebook, I'm moving back to the UK on the 24th and am planning a sess in Hercules.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Oh pob, drop me your number on facebook, I'm moving back to the UK on the 24th and am planning a sess in Hercules.


How come your coming back mate?

Either way will be good to see you at one of the shows again.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pob80 said:


> I have translated and edited that post due to apparently being rude and uneducated, but still managed to graduate uni after nailing lots of pu55y  and will take great care in the future with posting in case I am being marked! Please keep this thread on the topic it is about now.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news pob but there's still some comma's missing

*D+*

*
*

*
*If you can make ammendments I won't have any problem upping that mark

to a C, your choice bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AlasTTTair said:


> It's just an opinion based on his previous amateur showings mate, but on the other hand he has managed to turn pro so maybe that's the start of a change. Like I said, *Dorian couldn't even get him in shape*, but if you're only as good as you're last contest then he's currently pretty good


Dorian did get Zack into amazing condition as the pictures showed in the article in flex in the 2006 run up to the British but Zack made a massive mistake on the way to the finals that year that made him spill....

i have to say guys there are some over the top comments on this thread......:laugh:

Zack has potential to be great but until he realises that potential on the Pro stage no one can compare him to and established pro never mind Jay Cutler....

Zack will be the first to admit he has had the potential to turn Pro for several years but never got it right....i am sure with Zacks work ethic and the superior knowledge of Neil it will not take long before he is taking scalps in the Pro ranks...but taking a few scalps and winning shows is a different thing.....i for one wish him well...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

im friends with zac on face book, looked through his pics. the man is a monster

fair play to him tho


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyways zakk is much biggerer and jay looks tiny so obviosly zakk is gona win and heath,greene,dexter or no 1 is guna win because zakk looks reli big in that pic and evety1 nos that big arms wins olympiazz!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> im friends with zac on face book, looked through his pics. the man is a monster
> 
> fair play to him tho


Whats he like mate, is he a nice guy?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

i dont think hes got the potential to win the olympia, i just dont think he will ever match any of the current pro's, his frame doesnt match the size of his shoulders and arms, they over power his physique IMO, And if he were to bring the rest up to match, he would look to big. I'm no expert though, maybe its just me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> i dont think hes got the potential to win the olympia, i just dont think he will ever match any of the current pro's, his frame doesnt match the size of his shoulders and arms, they over power his physique IMO, And if he were to bring the rest up to match, he would look to big. I'm no expert though, maybe its just me.


You are correct mate, you are no expert :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dan said:


> You are correct mate, you are no expert :lol: :lol:


Lol, just dont like his look, maybe will change over time.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> i dont think hes got the potential to win the olympia, i just dont think he will ever match any of the current pro's, his frame doesnt match the size of his shoulders and arms, they over power his physique IMO, And if he were to bring the rest up to match, he would look to big. I'm no expert though, maybe its just me.


I think zack does have the potential to pack a lot more meat on that frame. If he's able to bring up a few areas and works with neil or another good trainer again there's no reason why he can't place top 3 at his first pro show. He has considerably more mass than the majority of brand new pros I'd say. If he can bring everything up to match his 24" pythons then that'd be a sight to see!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> how is it a high horse its just rude as fcuk not even bothering to use punctuation n expecting someone to try n decipher wot youve been tryin to write but apparently its fine to do why the fcuk should someone else try and decipher wot youve written cos ur too lazy or incapable its not a high horse mate if anything hes on a high horse cos its like saying im gonna make you work to understand what im writin seriously whats the point in having schools if their not teeching ppl how to right anyway at least ive got my own fcuking avatar on show plus bbing isnt my life but if i decide to dedicate all my time to eatin and sleepin then *when im his age i might look like that who gives a fcuk tho more important things i'd imagine i get more pu55y*


Have only just seen this hehe.

Im not gonna get into any arguments with people...

But alastair, trust me on this fella, pob has had sex with girls you would have dreamt of. Im not intending to be rude, im just stating fact mate, its not just you but would be hundreds/thousands of other guys on this forum as well, most of them probably big themselves up a lot more than you do, but pob will have banged a lot fitter girls than they ever will.

Just because people dont disclose private life things in the male animal or adult lounge or post much, it does not mean they do not happen lol.

Ive spoken to gaz about a few fit female celebrities ive banged (ironic cos one of them has had her own post on ukm lol) or who are interested and he also has some tasty girls 'dirty girls' hahaha after him. I odnt mean to start arguments here but just trust me mate, the whole 'get tastier pusy' argument is silly.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Have only just seen this hehe.
> 
> Im not gonna get into any arguments with people...
> 
> ...


Yes, Silly and immature. I know pob has had his share of women but didn't want to publicise it and big the chubster up LOL. :thumbup1:

Willsey4 - I wanna start a career in recruitment mate and it's not possible in a country where the English aren't too liked! Employers offer you rubbish money and treat you like dirt.

I'm sure we'll catch up again at a show, I will be at the expo on the saturday with boditronics.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Khan has it right though as if you read all the reports on bodybuilding.com he is being name dropped heavily on there on all the arnold reports etc so his public awarenss will be high going into his first pro show :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

do you think zack khan really gives a flying fvck what anyone on here thinks. After he qualified for the british and BEAT everyone he was slated for being xlbs over even at 5weeks out . He the won the overall and that still wasnt good enough for some people!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

1russ100 said:


> do you think zack khan really gives a flying fvck what anyone on here thinks. After he qualified for the british and BEAT everyone he was slated for being xlbs over even at 5weeks out . He the won the overall and that still wasnt good enough for some people!


acutally i think he does probably care what people think - most pros make there money off fan bases so the more people on here talking about him, bigging him up etc and the bigger his fan base will be and the more money he can make in the long run


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> acutally i think he does probably care what people think - most pros make there money off fan bases so the more people on here talking about him, bigging him up etc and the bigger his fan base will be and the more money he can make in the long run


ill agree that there are a few on here that big him up, but over the last year or so (pre pro-card) there are plenty more that havnt!

As for the fan base i dont think for a minute he will struggle there. I would be qiute confident in saying the amount of people who dont post on forums heavily outweigh the ones that do!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

People aren't slating him atall (well maybe very few) but they are just giving there opinion which you should accept. Bodybuilders respect an honest opinion and what has been said on here by many is completely fair.

And as Glen said, of course he cares what people think. Bodybuilding is a poorly paid sport unless you are top of the game and have the right support network which Zak is certainly developing. I for one am all for Zak being Mr O and think he certainly has the potential do so.

I think everyone just needs to take a step back and see how he does in his first pro-show, then you can start thinking about how he will compare.. Pictures are no comparisson until he is up there with the best which he hasn't been yet.

And seriously guys there is a lot of venom on these boards which is really petty accept people have there opinions and my OPINION is Zak hasn't done a pro show yet so just wait and see instead of speculating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Littleluke said:


> People aren't slating him atall (well maybe very few) but they are just giving there opinion which you should accept. Bodybuilders respect an honest opinion and what has been said on here by many is completely fair.
> 
> And as Glen said, of course he cares what people think. Bodybuilding is a poorly paid sport unless you are top of the game and have the right support network which Zak is certainly developing. I for one am all for Zak being Mr O and think he certainly has the potential do so.
> 
> ...


i agree with what you say, as i posted above saying that he hadnt even competed as a pro.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Serious amount of envy and hate going on here. When will some people finally give Zack the credit he deserves? Yates never got this kind of hate and it makes me wonder if some of it is racially motivated? Sad if so.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

lol the race card, great :ban:


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Dan said:


> BTW, he's a well respected bodybuilder, who 99% of people on here would rather take advice from than you. No wonder no fuker posts on here anymore when you have stupid remarks like that.


Totally agree, seen this happening on a couple of threads now. Stupid remarks that are very childish. I always thought this was a Bodybuilding forum? Hopefully guys like Pob can overlook immature comments and carry on providing useful advice to the people on here who really appreaciate it. :thumbup1:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I go out into europe for a few days and come back and read this load of $hite.

What a whole load of cr4p.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Serious amount of envy and hate going on here. When will some people finally give Zack the credit he deserves? Yates never got this kind of hate and it makes me wonder if some of it is racially motivated? Sad if so.


i guarentee if he started a journal on here tommorow nobody would say a negative word against him.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> i guarentee if he started a journal on here tommorow nobody would say a negative word against him.


Don't be so sure Russ, remember the Pro1 journal, idiots ruined that and the

guy fvcked off:rolleyes:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i loved reading that PRO1 thread...

it was a shame that some tools heckled him off as he refused to put up pics nor argue the toss with guys 50lbs below his development


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> i guarentee if he started a journal on here tommorow nobody would say a negative word against him.


I'd quite happiy say I think he needs to bring up his quads up as bodybuilding is about "constructive" critism. DB posted some "constructive" critisism on James Ls thread and James replied in a non-offended manner..

Zak knows what he needs to do, I have his DVD and he mentions bringing up areas that need work. I rate him as a future Mr O but with ALOT of work ahead of him, no-one walks the olympia, It took coleman years to get to his peak.

Just drop it now as it's getting quite boring. If you want a debate attend question time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Don't be so sure Russ, remember the Pro1 journal, idiots ruined that and the
> 
> guy fvcked off:rolleyes:


i wasnt aware of that one but that was what i meant in my other post in regards to zack giving a flying one about what anyone on here has to say about him.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You're missing the point, of course he cares AS BODYBUILDING IS ALL ABOUT FAN BASE!

No-one is slagging him off though so I don't understand what the issue is?

If everyone licks your bum and tells you how great you look you get complacent which is why bodybuilders surround themselves with honest individuals. Every bodybuilder I know appreciates constructive critisism, do you compete Russ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

maybe im not putting this acoss how im meaning this to sound so ill have to try and think how to word it because im not out to prsonally attack or offend anybody here.

As for me competeting tbh mate its not something that interests me enough to want to do it. the training does, and i do enjoy the odd show but i have no desire at this stage in my life to want to do it. although ive competed at national level as a swimmer so dedicating my enite waking hours to a sport is not something im a stranger to.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> You're missing the point, of course he cares AS BODYBUILDING IS ALL ABOUT FAN BASE!
> 
> No-one is slagging him off though so I don't understand what the issue is?
> 
> *If everyone licks your bum and tells you how great you look you get complacent* which is why bodybuilders surround themselves with honest individuals. Every bodybuilder I know appreciates constructive critisism, do you compete Russ?


there goes half of this sites members then :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

jjb1 said:


> there goes* half* of this sites members then :thumb:


and some


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

pmsl


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Zack has plenty of back-patters round him, don't doubt that!


----------

